# Mv Narva,Glen & Co ,Glasgow



## Mr W Kane (Jul 26, 2005)

Am seeking info about the foundering of the MV Narva,foundered on the 22/12/1957 with all hands.I believe she was going to the assistance of another ship when she foundered.Regards Bill Kane


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Details of her and the incident at
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?11888
no mention of any other vessel in the incident.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Google of "MV Narva" brings nothing. Search for "Glen & Co", shows the vessel registered under one of their subsidiary companies, Scottish Navigation Co Ltd. on the following site http://www.angelfire.com/de/BobSanders/GLENCO.html no details though.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Narva. 1991 tons ( Ex Empire Conference -47, ex Aleeta Noot -45) Built 1943 by Gavle Vrvs & Verkstads Nya A/B, Gavle. 256.6 x 41.1 x 18.3. ESD.
Machinery aft. Cruiser stern. 1 deck. Cargo battens not fitted.4 cylinder compound up & downer, 2 @ 15 1/2" and [email protected] 1/2" x 35 1/2" stroke. 2 single ended boilers with superheat @227 psi. built by Christensen & Meyer, Hamburg.
Code flags GQFP British flag registered Glasgow. Owned by Scottish Navigation Co; Ltd and managed by Glen & Co ltd


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Bill.

From Dictionary of Disasters At Sea (Hocking):

NARVA
Scottish Navigation Co.; 1943; Nya A/B Gävle Varv & Verks.;
2,044 tons; 266-5x41-1x18-7; compound engines. The British
cargo ship Narva sank during heavy weather in lat. 57° 28' N.,
long. 3° E., on December 22nd, 1957. She was on a voyage from
Hudiksvall to Aberdeen and Grangemouth carrying a cargo of wood
pulp. Her crew of 28 were lost.

According to The Times, the Norwegian passenger ship Leda, 6670 tons, was only three miles away and changed course to go the aid of the Narva. The Leda sent a lifeboat alongside:

"Mr. Karstein Kjeilen, who was in
charge of the six men in the Leda's life-
boat, said he had taken the boat as
close to the Narva as possible without
smashing it against the side. The Narva
was then heavily down, her bows com-
pletely awash and the propeller high in
the air."

"In the stern we could see several
members of the crew, and could hear
them call out above the noise of the
waves, but we could not hear clearly
enough to make sense of their cries. We
called out that they should jump into the
sea so that we could pick them up, but
as far as we could see nobody jumped.
There was no sign that any attempt
had been made to unship the Narva's
lifeboats."

The Narva was owned by the Scottish Navigation Company of Glasgow and was built at Gävle, Sweden, in 1943. She was originally named the Aletta Noot, and was renamed Empire Conference in 1945 and renamed Narva in 1947.

She was going to the aid of another vessel, the gale-stricken Bosworth, a London coaster, which was later towed to safety by Hull trawler Faraday after the crew were taken aboard the Wolverhampton Wanderers.

A Ministry of Transport inquiry in Glasgow was unable to state what had caused the loss of the Narva.

Here is the crew list (from The Times):

Captain Reginald Parrish, of Holmeside, Willington, co. Durham.
First Mate Samuel Dunwoody, of Clontarf Road, Ballymount, Dublin.
Second Mate Charles Macmillan, of Cartside Street, Glasgow.
Third Mate John R. Nutten, of Grampian Road, Aberdeen.
Radio Officer Denis Kiely, of Innishannon, co. Cork.
Bos'n George McDowell, of Church Road, Bangor, co. Down.
Chief Engineer James Howat, of Tichfield Road, Troon, Ayrshire.
Second Engineer Alexander S. Osborne, of Main Street, Auchinleck, Ayrshire.
Third Engineer John Scott Gardner, of Waverley Crescent, Grangemouth, Stirlingshire.
Chief Steward David Ferrier, of Dundee.
James M. Ross, of Balunie Drive, Dundee.
Andrew MacDonald, of Ardle Avenue, Bellfield, Kilmarnock, Dunbartonshire.
Daniel Gilmour, of Abbotsford Road, Wishaw, Lanarkshire.
Patrick McShane, of Parliamentary Road, Glasgow.
Stewart Nelson, of Avonlea Gardens, Rathcoole, Belfast.
Frederick D. Gawley, of Hamma Street, Belfast.
John Shaw, of Lila, Port Askaig, Islay, Argyll.
James Garty, of King's Cross Road, Dundee.
Ronald Brown, of Grey Street, Dundee.
John W. Patterson, of Morton Avenue, Ayr.
Catering boy James V. Vaughey, of Collins Street, Clydebank, Glasgow.
Catering boy Maurice J. Hoskins, of Roman Road, Almond Bank, Perthshire.
Ahmed Mussaid Mohamed.
Hizam Bin Marshid Hassan.
Abrahim Mohamed.
Mohammid Ali Suali.
Abdulla Alwan Hassan.
Abdul Ahmed Amri.

To make it easier for anyone searching, here it is again alphabetically:

AMRI, Abdul Ahmed.
BROWN, Ronald, of Grey Street, Dundee.
DUNWOODY, Samuel, First Mate, of Clontarf Road, Ballymount, Dublin.
FERRIER, David, Chief Steward, of Dundee.
GARDNER, John Scott, Third Engineer, of Waverley Crescent, Grangemouth, Stirlingshire.
GARTY, James, of King's Cross Road, Dundee.
GAWLEY, Frederick D., of Hamma Street, Belfast.
GILMOUR, Daniel, of Abbotsford Road, Wishaw, Lanarkshire.
HASSAN, Abdulla Alwan.
HASSAN, Hizam Bin Marshid.
HOSKINS, Maurice J., catering boy, of Roman Road, Almond Bank, Perthshire.
HOWAT, James, Chief Engineer, of Tichfield Road, Troon, Ayrshire.
KIELY, Denis, Radio Officer, of Innishannon, co. Cork.
MACDONALD, Andrew, of Ardle Avenue, Bellfield, Kilmarnock, Dunbartonshire.
MACMILLAN, Charles, Second Mate, of Cartside Street, Glasgow.
MOHAMED, Abrahim.
MOHAMED, Ahmed Mussaid.
McDOWELL, George, Bos'n, of Church Road, Bangor, co. Down.
McSHANE, Patrick, of Parliamentary Road, Glasgow.
NELSON, Stewart, of Avonlea Gardens, Rathcoole, Belfast.
NUTTEN, John R., Third Mate, of Grampian Road, Aberdeen.
OSBORNE, Alexander S., Second Engineer, of Main Street, Auchinleck, Ayrshire.
PARRISH, Reginald, Captain, of Holmeside, Willington, co. Durham.
PATTERSON, John W., of Morton Avenue, Ayr.
ROSS, James M., of Balunie Drive, Dundee.
SHAW, John, of Lila, Port Askaig, Islay, Argyll.
SUALI, Mohammid Ali.
VAUGHEY, James V., catering boy, of Collins Street, Clydebank, Glasgow.


A sad tale. Why didn't those in the stern abandon ship, I wonder?

regards,
Martin


----------



## Mr W Kane (Jul 26, 2005)

Many thanks to you all for your help,I am most grateful.Regards Bill Kane


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Melliget, what edition of the times did that info appear in - i.e. the date? I'm currently writing an article for Wikipedia on the ship.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Managed to find the info online. Article created at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Narva


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

Sorry, I should have given the publication date of that Times article (normally do). The main article on the disaster appeared in:

The Times, Monday, Dec 23, 1957; pg. 6; Issue 54031; col A 
Crew Of 28 Missing In North Sea
Scottish Ship Sinks In Gale On Rescue Mission
14 Picked Up From Coaster

There were smaller articles:

The Times, Tuesday, Dec 24, 1957; pg. 6; Issue 54032; col F 
Fate Of Ship's Crew
The Queen's Message Of Sympathy

The Times, Tuesday, Dec 24, 1957; pg. 6; Issue 54032; col F 
Bosworth Men Landed

And I've just done another search. There were also a few follow-up articles in 1958 and 1959.

The Times, Saturday, Nov 15, 1958; pg. 5; Issue 54309; col E 
News in Brief
Loss Of The Narva A Mystery

The Times, Wednesday, Dec 03, 1958; pg. 5; Issue 54324; col F 
170 Tons Of Water In Ship's Hold
"Rolling 30 Degrees To Starboard"

The Times, Friday, Feb 06, 1959; pg. 4; Issue 54378; col G 
Loss Of Ship Still Unexplained
Water In Forward Hold


If you want copies, let me know your email address via private message.

regards,

Martin


----------



## VAUGHEY (Aug 18, 2010)

*Narva*

My brother Jim Vaughey of Clydebank Scotland, was the Steward on the ship when it sank.
This was to be his last trip on the ship after the voyage was completed.

The ship was in a Force 8 gale.
The Bosworth Engines had failed and it sent out a May Day. The Captain of the Narva ( his first command ) ordered the ship to assist the Bosworth.

During turning, the Narva cargo shifted and listed the ship.

SeaWater got in the front hatches as the cargo had listed and started flooding the forward section.

The LEDA came to the rescue and some of the crew were on the aft section deck as the tail was out of the water. They would not jump because they were Singalese and couldnt swim.

The above was passed to us by the police who came to our house on December 23rd 1957 to advise us of the Tragedy. I have a photocopy somewhere of the ship and newspaper item.


Tony Vaughey


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Re the Narva, I was R/O on the Winga/GVLW at the same time, we left Gothenberg for Glasgow while the Narva was heading for Aberdeen and was to be there for Christmas. The weather was lousy to say the least and I spent most of that trip sitting on the Radio Room deck with a very long headphone lead as sitting on a chair was impossible. We picked up the Mayday from Bosworth but she was too far south for us to be able to assist, didnt hear any SOS from Narva
so was a great shock to hear about it as nearly everyone on Winga knew the crowd on Narva. Heard the Norwegian Leda ws going to her assistance but believe all the Leda got was an empty liferaft. We had very bad weather all the way to Glasgow, worse than normal for winter in the North Sea, and I left the Winga that trip for Shaw Savills Alaric
Ern Barrett


----------



## dhenry (Apr 18, 2009)

*ould you please email me the newspaper reports of the Narva : [email protected]*

could please email me the newspaper reports regarding the narva disaster

[email protected]

many thanks


----------



## jdships (Jun 21, 2005)

I was an engineer on MV Fidra that night when we were homeward bound from Mo-I-Rana to Middlesborough with a cargo of steel .
We were north of Bosworth/Narva and it was impossible to get to the area due to the horrendous storm.
This left us all on board very sad and almost ashamed that we had been unable to help , especially when we knew members of the crew from being in Norwegian ports together .
The following day we passed through the remains of the deck cargo , debris etc .
An extermely harrowing experience


----------



## dakiely (Aug 1, 2013)

melliget said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry, I should have given the publication date of that Times article (normally do). The main article on the disaster appeared in:
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,

I was wondering if you could forward me a copies if these articles please. I have been unable to obtain copies on-line.

My Uncle was radio officer on the Narva ( and assume it was he who issued the may day) and 6 of his brothers & sisters(ranging in ages from 70 to 87) are still alive. All the info they have is a bit sketchy. I would like to be able to give them the copies of these articles if possible.

Any help you may give would be much appreciated. 

I have sent my email address via PM. 

Kind Regards,

Darragh Kiely


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, no problem Darragh. I'll dig them out for you on the weekend.

regards,

Martin


----------



## dakiely (Aug 1, 2013)

melliget said:


> Yes, no problem Darragh. I'll dig them out for you on the weekend.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martin


Much appreciated Martin. Thanks


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Darragh.

I've placed temporary copies of the six articles from The Times here:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxlGEUmD-tydNk5QUTJhS2htaHc&usp=sharing

regards,

Martin


----------



## dakiely (Aug 1, 2013)

melliget said:


> Darragh.
> 
> I've placed temporary copies of the six articles from The Times here:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxlGEUmD-tydNk5QUTJhS2htaHc&usp=sharing
> ...


Thank you again Martin.

have downloaded copies of the articles and am going to copy and give to my surviving aunts & uncles.

yours sincerely,

Darragh


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Wreck Report for "Narva" here:http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports2002/20645.asp


----------

